# Dilbert April 8, 2006 to June 28, 2008 :â€™(



## lilspaz68

Buffy the Vampire Slayer said it right, â€œDeath is my Giftâ€â€¦as it was Dilbertâ€™s gift today so he wouldnâ€™t suffer. I know he wouldâ€™ve wanted to just be gone, not stay with me and linger. He was a very practical boy at times. I would rather be a week early than a day late in my decision to pts. But my vet says I have a very good instinct for that fine line of when its enough, but there's no suffering.

For people who do not know Dilbert, he was a wee 3-week-old Orphan that was taken away from his mom and siblings at 2 weeks. He came into my life a week later, and my original plan was to get him going strong and then rehome himâ€¦he was a Boy you see and I had Girls. Well that plan went out the window the second I met him.

For anyone curious, here is his thread on Goosemoose of his beginnings...
http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4004903.0

This is where he got his nickname on the forumâ€¦Sir Dilbert Lickbath Hall









He stole many many hearts not just my own while he grew upâ€¦
His first weigh-in at a whopping 31 grams!








His infamous Zombie picâ€¦for all Dawn of the Living Dead afficianadoâ€™s â€œI smell your brainsâ€¦â€









And he grewâ€¦

He was so brave and sweet and man he could play!!! He was the best handwrestler ever from the trip home to the very end!
http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/?action=view&current=DSCF2349AVI.flv










And many people met him in person and became his Love-Slaves, including Jorats








He also was a serious ham when he was youngerâ€¦â€Camera? Oooh Must Smile!â€









He even was gonna tackle the big scary horseâ€¦I am Dillybear, hear me roar!









When Dilbert was 7 weeks old, I was home sick and he decided we could all nap together









At 12 weeks, recovering after his neuter









And still wrestling and laughing









New Friendsâ€¦Dilbert and Co become the Rampaging Horde









A hug from Dilly









Dilbert helps build my new Surprise Gift FN 









Dilbert totally approves of his new cage









Dilbert, unfortunately was always up for Food









Even when I put him on a strict low fat, low protein diet he continued to gain and gain :doh:
Moobs blush









And Dilbert even took over nursing duties on my sick little Kamali
â€œYou okay hun?â€









He or her sister never left her side when she wasnâ€™t wellâ€¦I called them her Bookends.

Dilbert loved his pats and scratches from his mom, and always reciprocated with licks.









Cuddled up with his beloved Brie, who left us far too soon









My big beautiful boyâ€¦You will always be in my heart and in every rat I ever meet. Today was one of the hardest days of my life since I became an Aware Rat Owner, but it is part of owning rats. I was very lucky, Dilbert was with me for over 26 months of his life, his entire lifeâ€¦


----------



## geebus

Well, i enjoyed your photos.. 

Although i would like to change one thing!

The caption "When Dilbert was 7 weeks old, I was home sick and he decided we could all nap together"

It should read "After a few too many wine-coolers on Dilberts 7 weeks old party, he staggered home and passed out"


----------



## lilspaz68

He used to lie on his back and sleep...he looked dead. He was sleeping behind a pillow one day and my friend found him like that and freaked...LOLOL









Here he is dead asleep in my lap


----------



## cute-rat

lilspaz68 said:


> Here he is dead in my lap


Sorry for your loss


----------



## lilspaz68

Hes gone cute-rat but not in that pic, he was only 3.5 weeks old there...dead asleep. :lol:


----------



## cute-rat

oh i feel really silly now


----------



## phaidraft

I'm sorry for your loss. 

His pictures made me smile! That boy loved the camera. What a gorgeous guy.


----------



## reachthestars

Oh Shelagh, I'm sorry . I remember follow Dilly's story from his very first day with you, and waiting eagerly for each update. He lived a wonderful and full life with you, and I waiting for you at the bridge, free from pain. I hope your heart heals soon.


----------



## Forensic

Oh no! Not Dilly!   But... he was... too cute to go.


----------



## fleur.cirocco

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I remember Dilbert from Goosemoose. He was a cutie. Stay strong.


----------



## BlueSkyy

No not Dilbert


----------



## Skitza

OMGsh!!! she is so cute!! i am really sorry for your loss! this must be very hard for you.  i'm in tears.


----------



## xampx

Oh Poor Dilbert  He was so cute. I hope I get a rat that plays dead some day, he was adorable!


----------



## Gobo

so sorry for your loss, he looks so freaking adorable


----------



## Skitza

Again i'm so sorry for your loss!


----------

